# Im getting answers from a dating serve from this area



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its called horneyaffairs. Ive not answered the couple I got cause 
#1 They were in their late 30s
#2 all they put on their profiles had to do with the name of the site lol.

I was going to post back that I was old enough to be her dad, but they wont let me do that without a subscription, which I aint paying for so, Ill delete sooner or later.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Its called horneyaffairs. Ive not answered the couple I got cause
> #1 They were in their late 30s
> #2 all they put on their profiles had to do with the name of the site lol.
> 
> I was going to post back that I was old enough to be her dad, but they wont let me do that without a subscription, which I aint paying for so, Ill delete sooner or later.


FBB, you can go back to the Other site you posted this on--by mistake-----"Edit" it---delete the whole message, then type something else related to that site----then post


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Its called horneyaffairs. Ive not answered the couple I got cause
> #1 They were in their late 30s
> #2 all they put on their profiles had to do with the name of the site lol.
> 
> I was going to post back that I was old enough to be her dad, but they wont let me do that without a subscription, which I aint paying for so, Ill delete sooner or later.


Them singles sites are getting them 30ish women to post to you to try and get you to subscribe---then they get a commision----you will never get to talk to them----probably


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

If farmers only is selling your info to those type sites I would cancel FO now


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know how to edit, and I don't know if Fo is doing anything as to this.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I don't know how to edit, and I don't know if Fo is doing anything as to this.


Either they are or your not telling the whole story.&#128521;


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Did you sign up with this site or is this just spam you are receiving by email?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,
For as long as you have been complaining about this Farmer's Only site, why don't you just chalk it up as the "not for you option" it apparently is, stop participating with them or even visiting their site and if you get a email not from someone or a site you know, just delete it as spam.

Everybody knows websites market their information because in this era internet entered data is potentially marketable product.

Spend the years you have left doing the things you enjoy doing and if you luck out some blue haired lady will take an interest in you.

If not you just end up spending the time you have left doing the things you enjoy and can still do until your time is up.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Shrek said:


> Bill,
> For as long as you have been complaining about this Farmer's Only site, why don't you just chalk it up as the "not for you option" it apparently is, stop participating with them or even visiting their site and if you get a email not from someone or a site you know, just delete it as spam.
> 
> Everybody knows websites market their information because in this era internet entered data is potentially marketable product.
> ...


I did give up on the dating sites---instead of setting hours reading dating sites and messages from Many reject women I met/dated. I used my time to get out in public. I went to yardsales on Sat Morning and The flea Market on Sundays---I met my wife of 8 years now at a table at a yardsale---we hit it off and have been happy ever since. Good Luck FBB. Get Out.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey, Shrek, blue haired lady doesn't mean what it once did! Now they can be found in pink, turquoise, red, green, lavender, etc, etc.....

Mon


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

...and many of us aren't rejects, either.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Jay, Im running out my 6 mos subscription and that's it.
I got ANOTHER posting from one of these gals. She said she had noticed that I had LIKED her, and was wondering, if so, why I didn't write back. I again tried to send a post saying all my kids were now older than her, and my age. Again it wouldn't post. I havnt LIKED anybody there, and dang few on FO. Im hanging onto this one as it isn't costing me anything, and there sending me people close to me. PERHAPS one will say that shes a country gal.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And< its free


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have not had one problem w FO.
I am pretty computer illiterate, and I managed to figure the site out in an evening.
horneyaffairs.com?
Really?

Here's the thing. If anyone clicks on porn, in your mail (at least for yahoo) you will get spam taking you to more porn sites, and 'dating' sites (read: hook up sites).

The name says it all.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Laura, that's the way I figured I got it. Funny thing, I havnt gotten anything from them in several days. I finally got FO figured out. I changed my zip to St Joe Mo. much better chance of finding REAL farm gals, THO, One who said her hard work and her exercise machine kept her in great shape, which she looked, when I asked her to share her FARM/Gardening/Homesteading experiences, she sent back that I was too involved for her. Another said, Don't Farm, Love being out of doors. Those are the only 2 who have responded so far.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I know we want to have common interests with a potential mate.....but could it be you are coming off as an employer interviewing rather than on who wants to share his lifestyle with another?
Just asking. ; )


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I thought you didn't like to travel, Bill? So if you find someone in the St Jo area, are you going to drive up there, or do you expect her to drive down here for dates? What if it *does* get serious? 

I have not had any problem with FO, either. The gentlemen I have talked with have been good, honest sounding men. The two I have met were excellent company, though no second dates. (Shrug) I have certainly not received any messages from other sites.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't DON T D O N T like to travel, BUTT, everybody says I gotta make concessions. Id MUCH rather travel to St. Joe for the right gal, then walk down the road to a wrong one. Since ive moved up here, Im around 60 miles closer, so that helps.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

All of southeast kansas is farm country, just a little north of you in Oklahoma is farm country, your wanting the type that's on your new dating to be a true farm girl is going to be difficult to find.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

CR, U take 169 up to Atchison, youll find plenty of pararie, mixed with farms.

I didn't understand you where you said (your wanting the type that's on your new dating to be a true farm girl is going to be hard to find). IF you mean on this Hornysingles deal, No, I don't want anything from them. I could get rid of them, but their kinda entertaining, lol.
HECK, Its impossible to find any TRUE FARM GIRL in Okla. That goes for 3/4ths of Kans and Mo also im finding.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

You don't think true farm girl is sorta subjective?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Maybe ill get it if you boil it down a third time.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Bill: I think people are just trying to be realistic. You live on what? 10 acres? How hard core of a "farm girl" do you need to deal with that?

If you are serious about finding somebody then you need to stop dreaming of Little House on the Prairie, and take a long hard look at what or who you really need.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

On this 10 acres, I can plant 5 of it. I will plant first corn. When its time, Ill cut it with a corn binder and run it through a husker shredder which will separate the ears from the stalk and shred the stalk to where cows can/will eat it. After that Ill replant in haygrazer grass. I could get 2 crops where I lived, and I should be able to do that here. My boy says the ranchers who go to his church say they get 3 cuttings. I should get one, the plow down the regrowth for green manure.
Ill build a brooder house for baby chicks.
Ill build 2 chicken houses. in them, Ill have either 100 or 200 chickens in each. One house ill sell, the other ill save and sell their eggs at the farmers mkt.
I have around 50 rabbit cages, if I do get back into them. I had 150 the year I got out of them and sold them.
Ill have 2 milk cows. That way I never run out of milk.
Ill raise butcher pigs up to around 150/175lbs for BBQ to sell. 
Im making a strawberry bed that runs 70 X 30 therebouts. My garden spot runs around 100 X 40.
Do you think that that's enough to keep someone busy enough?


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I have raised most of those animals and they are not a full day's work. I worked 50 hours a week off the homestead, did all the housework and still managed to keep around 100 chickens, 6 dairy goats, a flock of around a dozen sheep, anywhere from 4 to 8 pigs and a large year round garden. I also made soap and cheese from any excess milk.

I was not meaning to be rude, but to be honest I know several women who successfully farm larger acreages by themselves. If they were looking for a man, they would be looking for someone who treated them with respect.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> On this 10 acres, I can plant 5 of it. I will plant first corn. When its time, Ill cut it with a corn binder and run it through a husker shredder which will separate the ears from the stalk and shred the stalk to where cows can/will eat it. After that Ill replant in haygrazer grass. I could get 2 crops where I lived, and I should be able to do that here. My boy says the ranchers who go to his church say they get 3 cuttings. I should get one, the plow down the regrowth for green manure.
> Ill build a brooder house for baby chicks.
> Ill build 2 chicken houses. in them, Ill have either 100 or 200 chickens in each. One house ill sell, the other ill save and sell their eggs at the farmers mkt.
> I have around 50 rabbit cages, if I do get back into them. I had 150 the year I got out of them and sold them.
> ...


Putting up the buildings should keep you busy enough.

As for the livestock? Bill I sold blackberries because I was good at raising blackberries. I did not sell strawberries because I did poorly at raising them. We all have our skills. 

The point I am making is that you should focus on what has done well for you in the past, and raise only a small amount for you own use of what has not been productive in the past. It costs a lot to feed enough livestock to sell, but it does not cost a lot if you only have a few critters for your own use. And, if you get a bloodline that does well for you, you can expand. 

If I were you, I would take the critters that have been profitable for you in the past and focus on them!

I really LIKE the pig idea as you say you intend to raise corn: I assume the pigs will eat the corn? Marketing corn by selling the livestock it feeds has usually been profitable!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, I think your reach exceeds your grasp.

In other words, don't start everywhere at once.

Mon


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

It might be easier for you to just hire an old fashioned house keeper, someone to clean house, cook dinner and do laundry. You know, like that slot Aunt Bea.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't intend to JUMP in. Matter of fact, Ive resigned myself to doing nothing but getting the strawberries in, and keeping the blooms picked offa them, builging the outbuildings, maybe put in grapes and orchard.

Ill grind up the corn AND cobs and feed it in a slop to the pigs. Sell them on Craigslist. Every Okie has a BIG BBQ stove/whatever. Every wannabe Okie, has a littlier one.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Somma you say you know women who could do as much as Ive mentioned. Were they tween 60/70?

I wqould be out on Route 66 at Chelsea on Fri afternoons selling eggs and veggies. Eggs for as long as I had them, which would likely be past when the veggies were through. That way, women comeing home from work on Fri could se my sign, and stop and get eggs and whatever else I had before stopping at the grocery store.
Sat I would be at the local Farmers Mkt doing the same thing. 

I could be wrong, but I think I could keep busier than any woman ive ran into lately wopuld want. As I already said, Some gal on FO who spiffed herself up by saying that all her farm work and her exercising machine kept her in the great shape se is in. But she told me, I had too many irons in the fire to suit her. AND I didn't go into the detail as above in my profile.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

wow all this dating stuff makes me glad my GF and I have been together since 1994 yes shes old but still 2 years younger then me yes shes over weight and a pain in the butt but she puts up with me so its all good


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's tween 60/70yrs old.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Somma you say you know women who could do as much as Ive mentioned. Were they tween 60/70?


Seriously Bill, Most of the women up here do more than that at your age.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> It might be easier for you to just hire an old fashioned house keeper, someone to clean house, cook dinner and do laundry. You know, like that slot Aunt Bea.


Orrrrrrr............

You could just hire one (or two) of those thirty-somethings at hornyaffairs.com for a spell to cure what ails ya - then get back to 'steadin' with a smile and a spring in your step.

"Aunt Bea" ain't exactly what ol' Billy Boy needs.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nah, Aunt Bea, if she liked me more than Andy and Barney would more or less be the ticket I guess.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> nah, Aunt Bea, if she liked me more than Andy and Barney would more or less be the ticket I guess.


But, but she's was kinda heavy, you have said many many times you don't deal well with that...lol &#128513;&#128514;&#128518;


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

She was also a slot. Would have to watch for traveling salesmen, and under no circumstances trust her around the meat butcher. Also don't let her can Pickles.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep cr. What I usta say and what I might have to settle for, are proving to be 2 different things, sadly

Renaydarley, Since I don't know what (most women do), I cant see how you know what (most women do).


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> yep cr. What I usta say and what I might have to settle for, are proving to be 2 different things, sadly
> 
> Renaydarley, Since I don't know what (most women do), I cant see how you know what (most women do).


Settling is just going to put you right back in the same bad situation you have had in the past.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

coolrunnin said:


> Settling is just going to put you right back in the same bad situation you have had in the past.


In my opinion, there's a difference between settling and setting realistic relationship goals.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

wr said:


> In my opinion, there's a difference between settling and setting realistic relationship goals.


Oh I agree, Bill's the one who said what I'm going to have to settle for.

Those aren't the words of someone trying to set realistic goals.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmm The realistic goal is to stay single lol


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

What's a SLOT?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's what you play with in Vegas


----------

